# Knee Hole Width?



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello,

I'm making a dressing table with a drawer pedestal on each side.

Does anybody know what a reasonable minimum width for the knee hole (the space between the drawer pedestals) would be?

I'm tight on space so I didn't want to make it any wider than necessary.

It's a corner unit with a curved front.

Regards,

Dave G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Width considerations should include what type of stool/chair will be used and if it needs to be parked in the knee hole when not used. Another would be the proposed use of the area and who the user would be. Is it a big fat person, or a tiny skinny one?

I wouldn't go less than 20".


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. I have knocked together a quick mock-up from scrap to assess the width, since I want to go down to 17-18", and have had my wife sit at it and assess it. It seems OK (just) at 18" so I reckon I'll go with that. Otherwise, my drawers get just too narrow.


----------

